# Micklem Bridles? - worth it?



## HeyBigSpender (31 May 2016)

After an unfortunate freak incident I have managed to end up with no bridle. I have therefore taken the opportunity to look into Micklem bridles. I wanted to get a deluxe version, as they look a lot more appealing in my opinion, however I have never had one on my horse before. I know there are trials available, but as of yet I haven't seen one which is for the deluxe version (granted I can hire a standard - but I would have to pay). 

I know each horse is different, and there is no guarantee that my horse will react the same, but I was just kind of looking for reviews, and also any suggestions of places to find deluxe trials (Online/West Mids/Warks) How many people have winged it and just bought one? - I am very tight with money so I want to find out as much as possible before purchasing. My horse doesn't have any problems with sensitivity, however we do sometimes have little issues with consistency, due to training, wondering if this will aid that at all?

Thanks


----------



## oldie48 (31 May 2016)

Well, I did the trial. Mr B is quite sensitive and can be a bit busy in the mouth. Having tried some different bits which didn't make much of a difference in the long term I tried the Micklem. I really like the way it fits, I had him in a drop but he's so much happier in the Micklem, much more consistent in the contact and more accepting of the bridle. TBH I would trial it first as the fit is really important, I needed a larger brow band but I'm completely sold on it.Does anyone want to buy a lovely Albion competition bridle as no longer needed?


----------



## webble (31 May 2016)

Yes my boy loves his. Go for the competition one though the leather isn't good on the standard


----------



## VRIN (31 May 2016)

Made no difference to mine..


----------



## ihatework (31 May 2016)

Borrow one of a friend before handing over any money!
The quality of them is rubbish, but worth it if it makes a difference to the horse.
Id rather spend money on a really good quality comfort cut bridle if you find little difference


----------



## Equi (31 May 2016)

I was looking at some in the shop today. I liked the 20£ bridles better.


----------



## acorn92x (1 June 2016)

The quality of them is not the best however they have been solely responsible for the fact that my horse is no longer doing fabulous giraffe impressions and head shaking like a lunatic. They make no difference to some horses but it has transformed my ones way of going. She is now soft and light in the hand and a pleasure to ride with no head shaking and we have achieved placings at every dressage test we have done since changing to the Micklem. I will actually make a video one day of the difference between her in a conventional bridle and then the Micklem as it is amazing. If you have a horse which head shakes or that has serious issues with taking a contact, I would say they are most definitely worth trying. I would say look on FB selling pages and eBay if you can't borrow from a friend although tbh, even if you brought one outright and your horse didn't get on with it, you can still sell them for around £70-£90 depending on whether you buy the multibridle or competition one.


----------



## awolstencroft (1 June 2016)

I sold my ex racer last year and his owner has now got him in a micklem and she swears by it. She says he's a completely different horse, he accepts the contact, relaxes through his back and is so relaxed he will hack out all day with none of the 'quirks' they are renowned for!

Also, slightly coming away from this thread, does anyone know if a Micklem would be beneficial to try on a rescue horse that had to have his foal sized head collar surgically removed? He has healed well and only has a few scars along the lines of the head collar - however I am not convinced that he wont have any underlying damage to his nerves and i've heard that the point of the Micklem is to redistribute pressure?


----------



## LouisCat (1 June 2016)

My Mum has one for her ex racer. I personally find him worse in it however Mum likes it! 
The leather quality is poor though. Our's has been used nearly daily for a year and we've had to put 2 more holes in the noseband because it has stretched so much. Although the head piece is a really nice shape around the ears


----------



## angelish (1 June 2016)

oldie48 said:



			Well, I did the trial. Mr B is quite sensitive and can be a bit busy in the mouth. Having tried some different bits which didn't make much of a difference in the long term I tried the Micklem. I really like the way it fits, I had him in a drop but he's so much happier in the Micklem, much more consistent in the contact and more accepting of the bridle. TBH I would trial it first as the fit is really important, I needed a larger brow band but I'm completely sold on it.Does anyone want to buy a lovely Albion competition bridle as no longer needed?
		
Click to expand...

If the Albion is a cob size or small full pm me !


----------



## nikkimariet (2 June 2016)

Fig hated them. And the quality is horrendous. Stiff hard leather that never feels worn but always looks it! 

I currently use the Stubben freedom bridle and adore it. More importantly so does the horse! He's very poll pressure sensitive.


----------



## bounce (2 June 2016)

I have just trialled one and have purchased it as it made a difference to mine.  

I decided to try one as my mare can be very sensitive to anything that restricts her and although she goes very sweetly in a plain snaffle bridle with cavesson noseband I just wanted to see if there could be any improvements.  In the standard bridle she has a tendency to lean on my hand and become downhill and heavy.  The instant I put the Micklem bridle on this changed.  If I do the bottom strap which fits like a drop noseband up too snuggly then she backs off but if I leave it fairly loose then she is very happy and accepts the contact but doesn't get deep like she did before. 

Yes the leather is not as good quality as it could be but the effect the bridle has had on my mare is worth putting up with that in my opinion.   
Definitely worth a try in my opinion.


----------



## EQUIDAE (2 June 2016)

I bought one for my mare who hates a cavesson with a passion but will accept a grackle without issue - she loved it! So much that I bought another 2 for my others. WB loves it, Welshie hates it!! So I guess it is horses for courses.


----------



## cinderella-star (26 June 2016)

I had needed a new bridle for a while as I wasnt happy with the fit of mine for my fussy TB, it was the bridle she came with when i bought her. She was always extremly hard to bridle & reluctant to accept the bit (head to the sky, nose to the floor etc!) whereas she will happily put her head into a flymask or headcollar I can just hold it in front of her!

I went ahead & bought the micklem multibridle after reading ALOT of reviews - I got the multibridle because I sometimes lunge before i ride & the multibridle has the lunge loop on the nose making it super easy.

My horse now puts her head straight into her bridle, like she does her headcollar! The bit goes happily into her mouth without me feeling like im forcing it in, & and she seems to be going nicely in the school in it.

Overall i'm totally sold for just the fact that my horse doesnt get upset about being bridled anymore! Definitely recommend it!


----------



## {97702} (26 June 2016)

Made no difference to mine whatsoever - I would definitely recommend 'trial before you buy' as they seem to help some horses but not others?


----------

